# Craigslist kills me .....



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

http://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/grd/3550769714.html

REALLY - a pygmy?? Really "has a regal nubian stance"????

I KNOW who this is ... he doesn't know the difference between a pygmy or a nigerian or a boer cross..... ugh!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Hahaha!!:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a pygmy allright.... almost the same as saying that my 2 pooches aren't "special"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA!!! Too funny!!! :ROFL:

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm always interested in seeing boar goats


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I dislike when people post craigslist ads and make fun of the person posting. That person may be uneducated. Maybe that person will come here and see people making fun of him?

I'm not even clicking on the ad. I might piss people off by saying this, but geeze.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Dayna - as I mentioned in my original post - I KNOW this person - I have TRIED to "educate" him. Actually - he is where my goats stayed for the first 6 months that I was in Texas and literally LAUGHED at me that I have "show" goats.

I had to try to explain to him that you do NOT run a buck with does all the time, you need to give them more than garbage to eat - they need hay no matter what the cost is.... if not sell some. He KILLED 2 of my goats by not feeding them and not calling me to come out ..... 

You have every right to not click on it - that is your choice. There are alot of things that I dont' care for and dont click on either .. i just pass it over and keep going *grin*


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is a shame that he doesn't take care of goats. Obviously has no idea what his goats are.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

A regular Nubian stance? What the heck is that supposed to mean? It doesn't matter anyway, if this is a "pygmy"...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I guess I just don't see the point in being spiteful and posting just to make fun of someone.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your right Dayna, there may be more we dont know...


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Can a 6 week old have horns like that?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Jodi_berg said:


> Can a 6 week old have horns like that?


Some bucklings are born with horns so yea they can.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

crocee said:


> Some bucklings are born with horns so yea they can.


Oww, I glad I'm not a goat.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

They aren't big pointy horns. Kinda like overgrown horn buds.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Dayna said:


> I guess I just don't see the point in being spiteful and posting just to make fun of someone.


Sometimes I think it has more to do with sharing a giggle than spite....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, I know, the picture was to good to waste though. 

I've had big doelings born with pretty good sized horn buds once in a while. My vet doesn't like to do them until they are 10 days old sooo, I have to lie a little sometimes.


----------



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

I see ads on Craigslist that make me laugh all the time. There was one that said goat for sale but the picture was a sheep. And then one for free fill dirt and the body of the ad said, "that's right, just dig me a pond." I thought that one was clever.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

geonjenn said:


> I see ads on Craigslist that make me laugh all the time. There was one that said goat for sale but the picture was a sheep. And then one for free fill dirt and the body of the ad said, "that's right, just dig me a pond." I thought that one was clever.


That's kind of funny about just dig me a pond. I've seen one similar for free leaves to mulch just come rake the half acre and they're yours. :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> That's kind of funny about just dig me a pond. I've seen one similar for free leaves to mulch just come rake the half acre and they're yours. :laugh:


Now those adds are priceless , lolol. :laugh:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I saw one for "Healthy Sheep" and the picture was of a sheep with its mouth wide open and its eyes looked evil. lol kind of looked like a rabid sheep!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's not even a Pygmy or a Nubian!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I know ---- right Tara!! I still want to know what a "regal" nubian stance as - as he had never been around a Nubian until mine were there - one of which was killed!


----------

